
Blizzard president apologizes for Hong Kong player ban: “We moved too quickly” - partingshots
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/blizzard-china-statement-blizzard-president-apologizes-for-hong-kong-player-ban-we-moved-too-quickly/
======
ratsmack
Gamers are an unforgiving bunch and this won't be forgotten any time soon. By
now, you would think that the PR departments of these gaming companies would
remember this.

